# Blue Buffalo issues?



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had heard of problems with Blue Buffalo food? I have read that a lot of complaints are coming in about it but I have not seen anything on a recall. I also can't figure out if anything I'm reading is actually true or just a lot of people getting overly worried. I have heard things about Natural Choice and Nutro as well.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I use Blue Buffalo too and was wondering the same thing now that you've mentioned it. I'm not fond of any commercial dry or canned pet foods and feed my dog's raw home made food, so when I heard hedgy's eat cat food I was a bit concerned. Percy gets his blue buffalo and nutrisource grain free mix, but I do add fresh chicken, liver, scrambled eggs ect to his diet so that he eats a little less of the kibble. I really hope it's just rumour about the blue buffalo.


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

I got worried when I saw your post because we feed our cats blue buffalo and will eventually feed our hedgie a blue buffalo mix too.

Anyways, I'm not sure where you read about problems with Blue Buffalo, but they posted this to their Facebook page a week ago in response to rumors that were going around. So I would say you are safe. 

"Hi pet parents. Recently we have seen a rash of FB posts expressing concern about information you have read about Blue Buffalo on other web sites. Some of these other posts are on sites that claim to contain “independent” reviews of products. Some even have names that might be read to suggest the sites have official government functions. And the posts tell some very negative stories about Blue Buffalo. We have also read these posts, and we are very concerned, because of their total lack of accuracy with regard to the quality of BLUE food.

They may claim that BLUE sources its meat from China. Absolutely false. Or that we get grains from China. Also false. Or that we have been sold to a “conglomerate”. Yep, you guessed, it: totally false...we're an independent and family run company.

Some of the posts tell distressing stories about pet illnesses, and describe BLUE’s alleged refusal to respond to inquiries about the pet illnesses. Nothing could be further from the truth. We take all claims about the integrity of our products very seriously. Every single claim that comes into our Customer Care Center, either by e-mail or telephone, is fully investigated. The medical records are reviewed by our veterinarians, our manufacturing records are pored over, to look for any indication that an error has occurred. And, we keep very detailed records of all claims. So we know when a post on another site matches up with a claim we have received at Customer Care. They almost never do. If the “consumers” who write these posts really do exist, the stories they tell have almost never been brought to us in a way that would allow us to investigate, verify, and respond to the claim. These claims are unsubstantiated, and we firmly believe that it's their design because competition is not always friendly, and the web can be used to start rumors without the need for any support.

The important thing to take away from all of this for you, as pet parents, is to be very suspicious of any of these “review” sites. And certainly do not rely on them for information about Blue Buffalo, or any product for that matter. If you want to know anything about Blue Buffalo or its products, please contact our Customer Care Team using the tab above or by calling 1-800-919-2833. Our Customer Care associates, who are employees of Blue Buffalo here in the United States, are there for you and will help resolve any issues you may have. The integrity of our products is the lifeblood of our brand, and the relationship of trust we have with you and all companion animals, and is something we will never compromise."


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

I just found something similar to this today too and I also haven't found anything reliable against what BB is saying. I also feed this to my cats and have been worried. Seems like it was just another nasty rumor :roll: . People really need to find something better to do with their lives. I've been really happy with BB that's why I introduced it to ninja! Big sigh of relief, thanks!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I got a bit worried too. I'll continue feedig it to Percy as he loves it.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

I work at Petco and am a nutrition specialist. Just wanted to add that we have not heard anything about this. But what I have been hearing a lot about is cats and dogs vomiting or is sensitive to the food. But in my experience with the brand is that the food is really rich formulated. So it may not sit well with some animals. 
All the ingredients are from the USA and we never get complainants of the quality. Like with some of our other brands like Purina or IAMS, they do not keep their facilities very clean so often times we get mice and other infestations in the bags or cans of the food. 
That's my take on it....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twisted Angel (Dec 21, 2009)

Blue Buffalo is now controlled by the private equity firm Invus. Bill Bishop has been moved from the position of CEO to Chairman. The new CEO, Kurt Schmidt was brought in from Nestle Nutrition. The CFO has been replaced by Mike Nathenson of Dean Foods.

When a private equity firm takes over, they always look for ways to reduce costs and increase profits. 

Blue Buffalo Company Appoints Kurt Schmidt, Former Head of Nestle Nutrition, as CEO 

So while it technically hasn't been sold to a conglomerate, it is not a mom-and-pop food. I personally know several people who have had issues with blue, and the reps did get very nasty with one of my friends over some catfood cans that had food leaking around the seal when she bought a case at a petsmart. I have nothing for this company. Don't trust it; wouldn't feed it. As I said once before, a recall does not automatically make a company bad. How they handle the complaints and whether or not they go into deny/damage-control mode is the issue.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Twisted Angel, where did you get that information from?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twisted Angel (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/11/prweb10151861.htm


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you... this makes me concerned.. trying not to panic though. I have shown the article to a few co-workers, and one girl mention " well maybe this guy wanted change and wants to learn more about natural food. Maybe that's why he left nestle." Idk but I wonder if there is a way to contact blue and get more information about that. How can a great company decide to do something so well trashy? I know its the money thing, but they have been so great about quality, why would they decide to bring a scum guy in to throw it all away.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

They would be morons if they took a different route with their food. Just because they work for one big company doesn't mean that they believe that. They're in it for the $$$.

Also, the rumors about BB were started by the makers of Beneful.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ugh... I wonder what I should do now.. my 13 year old has been doing great on blue's mature.... his coat has never looks better.. I do want him on a senior diet but at Petco we don't have many natural senior foods.
Maybe I should try Nutro's new natural choice formulas. Any advise?
Well we have Innova but there owned by proctor and gamble so I dont trust them now. And Halo is fantastic but they don't have a senoir specific formula... not sure what to do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm just going to stay with Blue for now. I have not seen a change in ingredients nor what the food looks like color or otherwise like some people have stated they saw in some complaints I've seen. There is a pet expo coming up this weekend in Green Bay so maybe I can get some food samples and see if I can find a good alternative and one that my cats will eat. They will not touch Wellness which is odd because the one will eat just about anything. I already want to switch Ninja off Wellness though. I didn't have enough knowledge about the richness of it when I got it. Hopefully the pet expo will have some good samples!


----------

